# Unnecessary Shirtless Markiplier



## Joe_Bassett (Feb 7, 2016)

Just gonna drop this here...


----------



## Gumby (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 7, 2016)

That smirk is like "heeeey look at me. I'm in a towel."

Like an old spice commercial. I like it. He's a very proportioned drawing as well. Good eye!


----------



## Greimour (Feb 7, 2016)

Haha, I am sure he would be flattered. I wonder if he is really that ripped though. If playing games all the time gets someone in that shape, I must be doing something wrong ^_^

Nice picture, and an oddly good likeness. ^_^


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Feb 7, 2016)

Greimour said:


> Haha, I am sure he would be flattered. I wonder if he is really that ripped though. If playing games all the time gets someone in that shape, I must be doing something wrong ^_^
> 
> Nice picture, and an oddly good likeness. ^_^


He's actually been doing rock climbing to get into shape, he posts quite a few pictures on twitter and facebook about it.


----------



## Greimour (Feb 7, 2016)

GuitarHiro97 said:


> He's actually been doing rock climbing to get into shape, he posts quite a few pictures on twitter and facebook about it.



Oh? Gaming + Rock Climbing. Someone I would definitely get along with ^_^


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Feb 7, 2016)

Just added JackSepticEye to the Pantheon of Shirtless Youtubers:


I'll probably add more youtubers


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 9, 2016)

hahaaa, you manage to give your sketches "Attitude".. love that...


----------



## InkwellMachine (Feb 9, 2016)

That's pretty cool, man. If you add Arin and Danny from Game Grumps, I'll be all over it. It'd be nice to see a couple of not-ripped dudes in there. :b


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 5, 2016)

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Just added JackSepticEye to the Pantheon of Shirtless Youtubers:
> View attachment 11866
> 
> I'll probably add more youtubers



Can you introduce me? LOL.


----------

